# Kornit Avalanche help needed



## HMGraphics (Jun 27, 2016)

Hello,

New member, first post as well. We have an Avalanche 1000 and it has had a fair share of issues. 

Today the pretreat stopped spraying in the middle of a run. Has anyone else ever experienced this? And also slight banding. Thank yoiu


----------



## Oli6220 (May 2, 2016)

Maybe can you check the Headvalve of your pomp?

If your a resolved the issue, i would like to know how 
Sorry for my english


----------



## coriewright1979 (Jul 23, 2015)

HMGraphics said:


> Hello,
> 
> New member, first post as well. We have an Avalanche 1000 and it has had a fair share of issues.
> 
> Today the pretreat stopped spraying in the middle of a run. Has anyone else ever experienced this? And also slight banding. Thank yoiu


We had the same issue with our Storm II when we first got it. We ended up having to replace the entire Spray Pump assembly because the old one was leaking really bad from the factory, lost pressure and wouldn't spray fixation. 9 out of 10 that is the issue which is going to be the pump. Takes about 30 min to replace. 

We have been pre-filtering the fixation before we put it into the machine using a funnel and a sealed border wipe with a rubber-band. Works great at filtering out any fibers that get into the water. 

Also note that each spray nozzle has an independent filter. If a nozzle gets clogged (we have experience this previously) you can get the replacement parts direct through Kornit North America!

Hope This Helps

Corie Wright
GO USA Inc.


----------



## HMGraphics (Jun 27, 2016)

Oli6220 said:


> Maybe can you check the Headvalve of your pomp?
> 
> If your a resolved the issue, i would like to know how
> Sorry for my english


we had to replace the spray pump


----------

